# تصنيع الورنيش والسيلر المائيين



## qazqaz (25 ديسمبر 2010)

اخواني الكيميائين _ارجوكم اريد ان اعرف ما هي المواد التي تدخل في صناعة الورنيش المائي وكذلك السيلر المائي ووظيفة كل مادة وكيفية تركيبهما وما هي المادة الملمعة في الورنيش المائي ولكم جزيل الشكر_ ​


----------



## qazqaz (27 ديسمبر 2010)

خير الناس انفعهم للناس


----------



## ahmedsinger (13 مايو 2011)

تصنيع السيلر المائى


----------



## عيدعبدالغنى (19 سبتمبر 2012)

ياريت اى حد يرد لانى محتاج اسال نفس السؤال وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أيهم سلمان (3 سبتمبر 2017)

استاذ أفيدونا بمعجونة الستوكو


----------

